# 30g hex stocking suggestions



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

Well a friend of mine tells me today that tomorrow night he is going to deliver to me a 30g hex aquarium with a stand. S C O R E  for free! free is the best price for me, because im so broke I cant afford to pay attention lol ANYWAY...

what do you guys think would be good options for a 30g hex? I know its taller than it is wide, he seems to think its 30" tall and about 24" wide, but not exactly sure. 

but i was just wondering what would go well in such a big tank with so little swimming space.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i guess patrick and sponge bob would be ok...... :jk: 
dwarf puffer fish ?


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

you could probably do like some platys and mollies.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL willow, no sandy? I could make a little scuba set for a squirrel, though I might get bit lol but its a 30g hex, not a 3g hex, I could get something that takes up a little more room than a 1" dp


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Endlers,a big load of em.


----------



## dodgeboy (Dec 10, 2007)

i have a pair breeding angels in roughly the same tank


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Go brack and get monos!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well ????? what did you get. tell me..... tell me


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

herefishy said:


> Go brack and get monos!!


Bob, there doesn't seem enough space for these feisty monos.:?


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Get some nice driftwood, and some good sized round rocks. Put down a sand bottom then some boiled beech or oak leaves. Put in a banjo cat, a pair of apistos, and about a dozen pencilfish.

Fill it about half way, and set it up so you can grow some tropical plants around the edges inside the tank. Use a cannister filter to create a waterfall, and an arrangement of rocks to make sure that it doesn't create a big current. Put a pair of Betta coccina in there.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

willow, nothing in there as of yet. Im picking the tank up tomorrow, and then its gotta cycle, though I should have plenty of media and water to speed that up a bunch. I like the idea of a pair of apistos and what not. the monos from what I read get huge!

I still need to pick out the perfect spot in the girlfriends house for the tank


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just get a couple of pairs of endlers and let them work on filling the tank up. It should only take about 3 or 4 months for them to get it full.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tophat665 said:


> Get some nice driftwood, and some good sized round rocks. Put down a sand bottom then some boiled beech or oak leaves. Put in a banjo cat, a pair of apistos, and about a dozen pencilfish.
> 
> Fill it about half way, and set it up so you can grow some tropical plants around the edges inside the tank. Use a cannister filter to create a waterfall, and an arrangement of rocks to make sure that it doesn't create a big current. Put a pair of Betta coccina in there.


Nice suggestion!


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

oak or beech leaves? wouldnt they just rot?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

beetlebz said:


> oak or beech leaves? wouldnt they just rot?


They do after 3-4 weeks that is why best to replace them with new ones after 2 weeks. What you are looking for are dead leaves, not the fresh ones.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

beetlebz said:


> oak or beech leaves? wouldnt they just rot?


D'accord, but they are the right thing for that biotope (which is a northern Venezuela blackwater stream) - they stain, sour, and soften the water, and they're easy and cheap to replace.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

welp, its out of my hands now :\ I decided I didnt want to incur the expense of another tank (energy costs, mostly) and told my buddy that I didnt want it, sooo now I have it, I want to keep it, and I already told him he could have it lol oh well, at least I get his 20H to play with. 

that northern Venezuela black water tank sounds fricken awesome, so who knows. I might track down another 30g hex, or just use the 20H or my 30g to do something similar.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

beetlebz said:


> welp, its out of my hands now :\ I decided I didnt want to incur the expense of another tank (energy costs, mostly) and told my buddy that I didnt want it, sooo now I have it, I want to keep it, and I already told him he could have it lol oh well, at least I get his 20H to play with.
> 
> that northern Venezuela black water tank sounds fricken awesome, so who knows. I might track down another 30g hex, or just use the 20H or my 30g to do something similar.


That Northern Venezuela biotope tank was in TFH about a year ago. They had it set up in a 40 breeder and it looked totally awesome. He had a couple of banjos, 4 or 6 apistos, and a cloud of pencilfish going on in there. If you don't have/don't want to go with lighting good enough for plants (though a 40 breeder needs less light than you would expect. I am getting great plant growth from a single tube in mine) that's fine, as there are very few plants in the area, but, if you do want plants, some anachris or vals along the back or moss or ferns on the driftwood could add a really nice accent, particularly if you set up a slight transverse current to bend them just a bit.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

interesting indeed. 

Im half considering putting my firebellied toads from my 20L into my 20g tank im getting for trade on the 30g hex, and doing something similar in that. perhaps a pair of apistos and some of those pencil fish you mention, though i wouldnt have enough room in a 20L for a banjo cat im afriad. OTOH a 20L has alot more floor space than the 30g hex. 

if I have time this evening im going to do some more research on the biotope. right now Im going to relax, play some rainbow six, then figure out where the leak is in my new 5g hex


----------

